# DISH Hopper coming at CES ?



## dvrblogger

courtesy of zats not funny. DISH to unveil XIP now being called Hopper at CES.http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/dish-network-to-unveil-hopper-whole-home-dvr/

Beyond those compelling, albeit anticipated, whole-home functionality, the Hopper introduces a DVR "catch up" feature they've christened Primetime Anytime. Basically, one of the three tuners appears to be co-opted to record local affiliate programming (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) between 8PM - 11PM with programming retained for about a week. Clever! Seeya, Hulu Plus? But I wonder if this sort of automated solution will raise the ire of broadcasters - who'd rather license "catch up" services.

Lastly, the article indicates that the artist formerly known DISH Network will be dropping the "Network" and going solely by DISH (along with a new logo) in regards to marketing. Which, I suppose, isn't entirely surprising given their (questionable) acquisition of Blockbuster along with other non-satellite TV irons in the fire.


----------



## 356B

Does it have PIP?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That catch-up feature would need more than one tuner to record all the major networks in prime time... So I am not sure how that works... Also, how long before someone complains about not being able to use "their" tuner.


----------



## hilmar2k

You'd think the catch-up would need 4 tuners, one for each network.


----------



## olguy

Catch-up? That's how I've used DVRs for years.


----------



## phrelin

dvrblogger said:


> courtesy of zats not funny. DISH to unveil XIP now being called Hopper at CES.http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/dish-network-to-unveil-hopper-whole-home-dvr/
> 
> Beyond those compelling, albeit anticipated, whole-home functionality, the Hopper introduces a DVR "catch up" feature they've christened Primetime Anytime. Basically, one of the three tuners appears to be co-opted to record local affiliate programming (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) between 8PM - 11PM with programming retained for about a week. Clever! Seeya, Hulu Plus? But I wonder if this sort of automated solution will raise the ire of broadcasters - who'd rather license "catch up" services.
> 
> Lastly, the article indicates that the artist formerly known DISH Network will be dropping the "Network" and going solely by DISH (along with a new logo) in regards to marketing. Which, I suppose, isn't entirely surprising given their (questionable) acquisition of Blockbuster along with other non-satellite TV irons in the fire.


It all sounds cool but I don't get the description of that catch up feature...

Uh....

I have two ViP DVR's now in order to have four tuners when I need to record from four networks at the same time. As it is, I spend considerable time making sure I get whole programs, what with those 1 & 2 minute scheduled overruns which overlap competing programming.

I hope Dish doesn't overreach with a goal too complex for to be adequately written in code or creating a feature too constraining to seasoned customers.

Regarding branding "Dish" by dropping "Network" just as it's folding Blockbuster into its fold, Netflix is being called a "network" by analysts:


> ...The service is actually the 2nd most-watched 'network' behind only CBS.


Conceptually "channel" can mean "to convey through or as through a channel" so IMHO they may have been better off to drop the "Dish" as they expand their means of channeling programming to customers. Or maybe "Dishbuster" ... oh, that doesn't sound too good.


----------



## n0qcu

only one tuner needed since all the local big 4 networks are on a single transponder, it just records the entire transponder using a single tuner.


----------



## 356B

Does it have PIP?


----------



## dvrblogger

356B said:


> Does it have PIP?


most likely also sling capability and a 2 TB disk.


----------



## 356B

dvrblogger said:


> most likely also sling capability and a 2 TB disk.


Thank you


----------



## dvrblogger

CES: Dish Poised To Unveil Wireless Broadband Plans, Multiroom DVR: Reports
'Hopper' DVR to Feature 2 TB Drive and Three Tuners, According to Dealerscope
By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 1/5/2012 4:14:06 PM

Dish Network is planning to launch a broadband satellite service this summer to 8 million people in the U.S. and will debut a three-tuner, multiroom digital video recorder, according to reports that leaked out ahead of the satellite operator's press conference set for next week's Consumer Electronics Show.

Remainder of article here: http://www.multichannel.com/article...ess_Broadband_Plans_Multiroom_DVR_Reports.php


----------



## Shades228

Stewart Vernon said:


> That catch-up feature would need more than one tuner to record all the major networks in prime time... So I am not sure how that works... Also, how long before someone complains about not being able to use "their" tuner.


They could dedicate a transponder to a special channel to push all the shows similiar to how DIRECTV does On Demand PPV to the box. However the storage for all of that would be huge so we'll have to see what they really mean if this report is true.


----------



## AZ.

Comming Fall 2013!!!! mark my words, or at least working at 80% as advertised fall 2013!!!! Dish prove me wrong lol


----------



## P Smith

You'll see it at CES 2012 first - they're jumping out own pants trying to make new FW to show 813's features there in a few days - look how often new FW versions coming out woodwork for the 813 at dishuser.org site log.


----------



## 356B

They're all over this.......http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/275184-dish-hopper-coming-ces.html


----------



## P Smith

There is nothing about FW updates frequency nor they knows what chip the box is using ... why you diverting to other site ?


----------



## phrelin

356B said:


> They're all over this.......http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/275184-dish-hopper-coming-ces.html


Yeah, I've read the stuff there - one transponder, dump everything onto the large hard drive, parse later. It's an interesting idea that should work in theory. I don't want to be an Alpha tester when they release this thing to customers though. I can't even imagine what the code and processing is going to look like when from one box that's recording four broadcast networks, Dad's in the basement watching an NFL game from a cable channel, Mom's watching a recorded movie in the home theater, Sis is watching a recorded "90210" in her room, Junior is watching a PPV.... Well you get the idea.

I'd just like the code in my old 722 to not screw up guide updates since they added the Blockbuster _*menu*_.

I'm sure it can be done. I just have no idea who's going to provide the ongoing support when Dish marketing insists on modifying a menu on a Hopper they just finally got working well.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> There is nothing about FW updates frequency nor they knows what chip the box is using ... why you diverting to other site ?


There's a hell of a lot more discussion there then here about Hopper. Am I breaking some rule or something?:grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You're not breaking any rules... if you want to discuss this here more, please do so.


----------



## klang

The info available so far sounds pretty good. I think the price is probably going to be steep for existing subscribers though. 

I currently lease a 622 and a 722. I also own two 612's. One Hopper and four Joeys would give me most of what I currently have. But at what cost?

I also would worry a bit about having all my recordings on one hard drive. One of the reasons I have 4 DVR's is that I record most things I care about on two devices. I've lost hard drives several times and while most shows can be found on iTunes or elsewhere online it can be a hassle. Especially when I timeshift entire seasons.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> There's *a hell of a lot more* discussion there then here about Hopper. Am I breaking some rule or something?:grin:


Please outline a few items for us, here (what we missed).


----------



## jsk

I wonder how they will charge for this? I assume that each Joey will cost more per month. If so, I'll be happy with sticking with my 722K.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Please outline a few items for us, here (what we missed).


 So let me get this straight......putting me on the spot is supposed to make you feel better about your snarky comment. I'm no expert, I am just interested and I actually use the equipment... the often maligned vip922.
The reaction at "the other site" as you put it is far more positive concerning the new system. Are you threatened by Sat.Guys? I know Scott was once here, left and went on to form his own....? 
I read a lot of negativity here and or suspicion. The technology is moving foreword wether you like it or not.

I was innocently reacting to what I read over there......24 pages and counting compared to your ONE. If this site does not want links be man enough to say so.....If you want to gleam more information about Hopper go the http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/275184-dish-hopper-coming-ces.html and sift through the discussion. Personally I was interested in PIP and OTA and when and how much. I get my news from multiple sources. I believe multiple sources gives multiple points of view. Clearly you have one...and I have more......:grin: Ya know P. Smith.... you really don't make me feel very welcome here.......


----------



## P Smith

It was just an admission to SHARE your knowledge HERE; you got wrong turn, buddy ... sorry.


----------



## DavidMi

P Smith said:


> It was just an admission to SHARE your knowledge HERE; you got wrong turn, buddy ... sorry.


 I really wish I could understand what you were saying, all you post is gobbildy **** and you expect everyone to know what your talking about.

Please talk english to us and maybe we will understand. Look what you wrote above, what does it mean?


----------



## CeeWoo

I was wondering the same about price. Maybe in a while it'll be a free upgrade (except of course for another 2 yr committment). That's how I ended up with my 722k



jsk said:


> I wonder how they will charge for this? I assume that each Joey will cost more per month. If so, I'll be happy with sticking with my 722K.


----------



## Jhon69

phrelin said:


> It all sounds cool but I don't get the description of that catch up feature...
> 
> Uh....
> 
> I have two ViP DVR's now in order to have four tuners when I need to record from four networks at the same time. As it is, I spend considerable time making sure I get whole programs, what with those 1 & 2 minute scheduled overruns which overlap competing programming.
> 
> I hope Dish doesn't overreach with a goal too complex for to be adequately written in code or creating a feature too constraining to seasoned customers.
> 
> Regarding branding "Dish" by dropping "Network" just as it's folding Blockbuster into its fold, Netflix is being called a "network" by analysts: Conceptually "channel" can mean "to convey through or as through a channel" so IMHO they may have been better off to drop the "Dish" as they expand their means of channeling programming to customers. Or maybe "Dishbuster" ... oh, that doesn't sound too good.


That's interesting as my VIP722k/wMT2 has four tuners(2OTA+2 Satellite) and I can record 4 programs at one time(while watching a previously recorded program.


----------



## Paul Secic

dvrblogger said:


> most likely also sling capability and a 2 TB disk.


I wonder if the price of the 922 will go down when this new receiver comes next year?


----------



## phrelin

Jhon69 said:


> That's interesting as my VIP722k/wMT2 has four tuners(2OTA+2 Satellite) and I can record 4 programs at one time(while watching a previously recorded program.


Yes, you can. I can't because I can't get OTA.

What's interesting about the Hopper - and this is based on speculative discussion mostly on that other site - is that it's going to record four HD broadcast network channels off the satellite by dumping the four raw streams off one transponder onto the hard drive for future processing (meaning "parsing"). If this is true, it's a whole new approach to the satellite TV receiver system.

That almost eliminates the advantage of having an OTA tuner for recording. Over the long term, assuming it's true and they can get the system to work, it will reduce the number of Dish customers viewing directly OTA. I'm still pondering the implications.


----------



## phrelin

By the way, all I wanted was a satellite tuner module for the 722k/922 similar to the OTA module.

It seemed to me to be a relatively easy thing to accomplish cheaply and would have given Dish boxes with 3 or 4 satellite tuners.

I guess Dish did a whole bunch of marketing research that indicated it was losing out by not having a whole house system.:sure:

Sounds like they'll accomplish that just as the generation that has their nose in tablets and smart phones starts to get some money. I'm sure will want to buy extra TV's so they can break all the habits they've developed and plant their bodies in a way that makes them immobile.


----------



## BobaBird

dvrblogger said:


> Beyond those compelling, albeit anticipated, whole-home functionality, the Hopper introduces a DVR "catch up" feature they've christened Primetime Anytime. Basically, one of the three tuners appears to be co-opted to record local affiliate programming (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) between 8PM - 11PM with programming retained for about a week. Clever! Seeya, Hulu Plus? But I wonder if this sort of automated solution will raise the ire of broadcasters - who'd rather license "catch up" services.


This is great for resolving timer conflicts and pushes viewers into the "same day +7" ratings window. Since I always have a backlog of shows, that would mean cable viewing would get delayed in favor of network viewing.


----------



## Jhon69

phrelin said:


> Yes, you can. I can't because I can't get OTA.
> 
> What's interesting about the Hopper - and this is based on speculative discussion mostly on that other site - is that it's going to record four HD broadcast network channels off the satellite by dumping the four raw streams off one transponder onto the hard drive for future processing (meaning "parsing"). If this is true, it's a whole new approach to the satellite TV receiver system.
> 
> That almost eliminates the advantage of having an OTA tuner for recording. Over the long term, assuming it's true and they can get the system to work, it will reduce the number of Dish customers viewing directly OTA. I'm still pondering the implications.


Yes I forgot sorry.

So far the Hopper does sound very interesting.


----------



## Jhon69

dvrblogger said:


> courtesy of zats not funny. DISH to unveil XIP now being called Hopper at CES.http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/dish-network-to-unveil-hopper-whole-home-dvr/
> 
> Beyond those compelling, albeit anticipated, whole-home functionality, the Hopper introduces a DVR "catch up" feature they've christened Primetime Anytime. Basically, one of the three tuners appears to be co-opted to record local affiliate programming (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) between 8PM - 11PM with programming retained for about a week. Clever! Seeya, Hulu Plus? But I wonder if this sort of automated solution will raise the ire of broadcasters - who'd rather license "catch up" services.
> 
> Lastly, the article indicates that the artist formerly known DISH Network will be dropping the "Network" and going solely by DISH (along with a new logo) in regards to marketing. Which, I suppose, isn't entirely surprising given their (questionable) acquisition of Blockbuster along with other non-satellite TV irons in the fire.


My one suggestion for Dish Network's name change is to put an exclamation point at the end of the word,so it would be...DISH!.

I would also like to see the Hopper to be able to accept Dish Network's MT2(Dual Tuner OTA)Module,then it would be 5 tuners(3 SAT+2OTA).

If the Hopper had that I would definitely want one!.


----------



## P Smith

Jhon69 said:


> My one suggestion for Dish Network's name change is to put an exclamation point at the end of the word,so it would be...DISH!.
> 
> I would also like to see the Hopper to be able to accept Dish Network's MT2(Dual Tuner OTA)Module,then it would be 5 tuners(3 SAT+2OTA).
> 
> If the Hopper had that I would definitely want one!.


On FCC pictures, the 813 has no place for MT-2. But rumors are it would be USB connected separate box (ala DTV).


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> It all sounds cool but I don't get the description of that catch up feature...
> 
> Uh....
> 
> I have two ViP DVR's now in order to have four tuners when I need to record from four networks at the same time. As it is, I spend considerable time making sure I get whole programs, what with those 1 & 2 minute scheduled overruns which overlap competing programming.
> 
> I hope Dish doesn't overreach with a goal too complex for to be adequately written in code or creating a feature too constraining to seasoned customers.
> 
> Regarding branding "Dish" by dropping "Network" just as it's folding Blockbuster into its fold, Netflix is being called a "network" by analysts: Conceptually "channel" can mean "to convey through or as through a channel" so IMHO they may have been better off to drop the "Dish" as they expand their means of channeling programming to customers. Or maybe "Dishbuster" ... oh, that doesn't sound too good.


What if I don't like network TV? Can one turn that feature off?


----------



## Slamminc11

Paul Secic said:


> What if I don't like network TV? Can one turn that feature off?


according to Scott over at satguys, yes.


----------



## filefly

Paul Secic said:


> I wonder if the price of the 922 will go down when this new receiver comes next year?


The 922 isn't available for upgrades until the BBMP software rolls out, but with a new 2-year agreement the 922 will be $0.


----------



## P Smith

Slamminc11 said:


> according to Scott over at satguys, yes.


I would say according *rumors* at sg site ... for sure he don't have it in his hands nor have direct contact with developers. As to marketing ppl who are perhaps feeding him, those ppl are last to know what real device can do in particular version.


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> On FCC pictures, the 813 has no place for MT-2. But rumors are it would be USB connected separate box (ala DTV).


Oh crap! that's all we need,to be like DTV.Let's face it if DISH does not have it(The Hopper) setup where you can record all the Primetime programs OTA(better PQ than satellite),then they definitely screwed the pooch on that receiver too!.:nono2:

Looks like I will be watching my 722k/wMT2 for a long time to come,no Hopper for me!.Thank You Dish!.:ramblinon


----------



## fireponcoal

Who really like primetime TV this much? Serious question, I just don't get it..


----------



## phrelin

fireponcoal said:


> Who really like primetime TV this much? Serious question, I just don't get it..


Me, if "this much" means enthusiasm for *the simultaneous 4-broadcast-channel 1-transponder 1-satellite-receiver recording system*, if I can ignore setting timers and skip through to watch what I want without worrying about those 1 and 2 minute scheduled overruns. It frees up two receivers for recording cable, premium, and I guess PBS programming.


----------



## CeeWoo

fireponcoal said:


> Who really like primetime TV this much? Serious question, I just don't get it..


In our house, several network prime time shows are on our 'gotta watch' list LOL
NCIS, NCIS LA, some of the CSI shows, Big Bang Theory., The Good Wife..I could go on, but really, our household watches quite a bit of primetime

Hey, not everything is for everyone so if it's not for you-that's totally understandable


----------



## Kevin F

How will local ads be inserted?

Kevin


----------



## Lt Disher

Kevin F said:


> How will local ads be inserted?
> 
> Kevin


It will be recording from your locals.


----------



## James Long

Kevin F said:


> How will local ads be inserted?


They will be recorded as part of the combined feed. The feature records the big four networks in HD in your own market. Local commercials included.


----------



## tommiet

With Direct already offering a whole house solution with FIVE tuners today, Dish is falling WAY behind the hardware game. I'm happy with Dish, but Directs hardware and the low to no cost of switching, makes it a hard deal to ignore.

It will take Dish a couple of years to get the bugs out of the new hardware/software and by then, the game may be over.

Dish has been losing subs for the last 2 years and Direct has been gaining. Maybe Dish's outdated hardware is part of the reason......


----------



## James Long

fireponcoal said:


> Who really like primetime TV this much? Serious question, I just don't get it..


The 20th ranked TV show Dec. 26, 2011-Jan. 1, 2012 had 7,117,000 estimated viewers. Someone is watching.

And as much as I pay for satellite TV it is embarrassing how many of my timers are set for free OTA programming (delivered via satellite). This looks like a good way of catching conflicting shows on competing networks as well as catching the end and beginning of shows that don't quite fit their timeslot (epilogs airing as the next show begins) without needing to choose in advance what program to watch. It will free up the other tuners for non-big 4 and "cable" channels.


----------



## P Smith

If the Primetime feature would have create own segments by real start/stop timemarks of programs with good search features ..


----------



## Blowgun

P Smith said:


> If the Primetime feature would have create own segments by real start/stop timemarks of programs with good search features ..


That's one of the issues I have with the whole record Prime-time thing. If I can't later trim and transfer what I want to individual recorded events to watch later, I might as well use the timers I already, and quite successfully, use to record shows now. Sometimes it's weeks before I have the time to watch a show and while that might not be an issue for most people, I don't like the idea of shows falling off the back just because I couldn't get to them in time. So, I'd probably turn that feature off and as a side benefit, have less hard drive racking and more space for other uses. That is, provided that the firmware is stable enough.


----------



## normang

Without knowing specifically how the Prime-Time feature works, its all speculative as to what can be done with it. Once we get the details, presumably. sometime today all should be revealed.


----------



## phrelin

normang said:


> Without knowing specifically how the Prime-Time feature works, its all speculative as to what can be done with it. Once we get the details, presumably. sometime today all should be revealed.


Being the skeptic I am from watching Dish release new equipment, "all should be revealed" really means "all Dish hopes they can get working may be revealed."


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> The 20th ranked TV show Dec. 26, 2011-Jan. 1, 2012 had 7,117,000 estimated viewers. Someone is watching.


Your numbers are from amongst the broadcast networks only. If you consider the cable shows, you'd be seeing _Pawn Stars_ and _Spongebob Squarepants_ in the top 20.

It probably isn't fair to the broadcast networks to have picked a time interval dominated by reruns.


----------



## harsh

Prime Time Anytime supposedly records the multiplexed signal from the transponder and then later demuxes the shows out of the that feed.

The data rate has got to be pretty high to send an entire transponder to the hard drive for three hours.


----------



## phrelin

harsh said:


> Prime Time Anytime supposedly records the multiplexed signal from the transponder and then later demuxes the shows out of the that feed.
> 
> The data rate has got to be pretty high to send an entire transponder to the hard drive for three hours.


And I'm sure while keeping the hardware cost down they've completely solved any potential drive-heat problems if one were to use that feature, simultaneously record from other channels on the other two satellite tuners, simultaneously record from two other OTA channels using the USB tuners, and watch a recorded show, all at the same time.:sure:

Yeah, I'm a skeptic.


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> Prime Time Anytime supposedly records the multiplexed signal from the transponder and then later demuxes the shows out of the that feed.
> 
> The data rate has got to be pretty high to send an entire transponder to the hard drive for three hours.


Power is enough to fast parsing PAT/PMTs to select those PIDs what belong to the desired channels. If there are other channels not included in Primetime feature.


----------



## Jhon69

phrelin said:


> And I'm sure while keeping the hardware cost down they've completely solved any potential drive-heat problems if one were to use that feature, simultaneously record from other channels on the other two satellite tuners, simultaneously record from two other OTA channels using the USB tuners, and watch a recorded show, all at the same time.:sure:
> 
> Yeah, I'm a skeptic.


Who isn't?.


----------



## Jhon69

tommiet said:


> With Direct already offering a whole house solution with FIVE tuners today, Dish is falling WAY behind the hardware game. I'm happy with Dish, but Directs hardware and the low to no cost of switching, makes it a hard deal to ignore.
> 
> It will take Dish a couple of years to get the bugs out of the new hardware/software and by then, the game may be over.
> 
> Dish has been losing subs for the last 2 years and Direct has been gaining. Maybe Dish's outdated hardware is part of the reason......


If you have never had D*,then I say try it,you may like it?.

If you are trying to save money?(special deals) there's nothing wrong with that.

As for me?,been there,done that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Another issue to the usefulness...

If it truly only records the 8-11 prime time programs... What happens to things per-empted for later airing? What happens on NFL Sundays when one prime time programming has up to an hour delay some evenings?

It would have to be REALLY smart to account for these things and be reliable.


----------



## David Ortiz

I am still watching network shows from last season. Is there a way to separate out shows recorded with Primetime Anytime to keep them longer than a week?


----------



## BobaBird

The user gets 250 HD hours or 1000 SD hours (or any mix up to that max) of recording capacity. The Prime-Time recordings go into a separate partition, like pre-loaded VOD, and does not eat into "our" space.

At the press conference they said 53% of prime-time recordings come off the big 4 networks. So if half of our recordings for those hours go into "their" space, that has the effect of freeing up that much more of our space.

For now, PT recordings will only be done for the big 4 even if you have HD PBS and/or HD CW on the same transponder.


----------



## P Smith

Counting 1 GB per one hour of HD in H.264 ]MPEG-4[ - user space is 250 GB from total 2000 GB [2 TB] drive ?! OMG ! 1/8 or 12.5% ....


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> Another issue to the usefulness...
> 
> If it truly only records the 8-11 prime time programs... What happens to things per-empted for later airing? What happens on NFL Sundays when one prime time programming has up to an hour delay some evenings?
> 
> It would have to be REALLY smart to account for these things and be reliable.


Three years ago when I had access to Echostar Engineering personnel, I asked them to look at simply adding a "start late" option like the "start early" and "end late" options that allow you to add minutes to a program.

I explained that the guides they have don't recognize scheduled overruns of one or two minutes which leaves one without the last minute of a show because one can't set the start time of the next show to be a minute or two late. And, I explained, that for many shows the first minute is "previously on" plus credits, so I already skip that.

Should have been simple, at least in my mind. Don't see that option on my 722 or 612.

Basically Dish won't enter into the 21st Century on the multitude of scheduled overruns of less than 5 minutes. So I can't imagine anyone acknowledging NFL game unscheduled overruns like last night's playoff game on CBS of 30 minutes.

If they don't give me a block of three hours for me to watch using fastfforward and skip, the feature is fabulous for the me that watched 1990 broadcast network programming but probably crap for the me that watches 2012 21st Century broadcast network programming.

But that's just my opinion and what do I know. I'm just a customer who above all values viewing whole programs over any technological advance that prevents that, even though I do consider myself a techie.

EDIT: I think I said previously that I'm a skeptic, but just in case,_ I'm a skeptic_.


----------



## ruralruss

A couple of links

http://www.engadget.com/photos/dish-network-hopper-dvr-and-joey-extender-hands-on/#4730562

I notice an eSATA plug on the back, maybe to do backup?

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/live-from-dish-networks-ces-2012-press-conference/


----------



## Grampa67

No caller id?


----------



## n0qcu

Grampa67 said:


> No caller id?


Yes, it should


----------



## Blowgun

BobaBird said:


> At the press conference they said 53% of prime-time recordings come off the big 4 networks.


Do you know how DISH determine 53 percent? It sounds like DISH is collecting subscriber information from their receivers or it's a limited sample based on website traffic.



BobaBird said:


> For now, PT recordings will only be done for the big 4 even if you have HD PBS and/or HD CW on the same transponder.


As I mentioned in the other thread, the user can select 2 additional channels of their own choosing. So why couldn't the two additional channels be CW and/or PBS?


----------



## P Smith

Blowgun said:


> ..
> As I mentioned in the other thread, the user can select 2 additional channels of their own choosing. So why couldn't the *two additional channels* be CW and/or PBS?


I guess these two channels will take next two sat tuners for that.


----------



## jsk

Several questions:

Will you be able to use PTAT to record all 4 networks at other times, such as when they all have their own news? 

Will they use the same technology to automatically recognize when you are recording two to four shows on the same transponder and give you "bonus tuners?"

Will you be able to start a PTAT program from the beginning before it finishes recording it?


----------



## P Smith

Good question what required good knowledge of detail functioning of the DVR, but so far at CES they demoing only boxes, not working devices and shows slides. Perhaps someone on CES floor could find an engineer who is working with the device and could answer your question.


----------



## BobaBird

Blowgun said:


> Do you know how DISH determine 53 percent? It sounds like DISH is collecting subscriber information from their receivers or it's a limited sample based on website traffic.


I _think_ it's from what the STB reports to the mother ship.


> As I mentioned in the other thread, the user can select 2 additional channels of their own choosing. So why couldn't the two additional channels be CW and/or PBS?


Of course they can, taking up your 2 other tuners even though it's quite likely they're in the same MUX as the big 4.


jsk said:


> Several questions:
> 
> Will you be able to use PTAT to record all 4 networks at other times, such as when they all have their own news?


No, only prime-time hours. If there's a sporting event in there, and you have the default "end 1 hr late," the PTAT event will get extended. It wasn't clear to me if that also happens when the sporting event starts before prime time.


> Will they use the same technology to automatically recognize when you are recording two to four shows on the same transponder and give you "bonus tuners?"


That would be a pretty slick enhancement, but I don't think so. I was told today that part of why we don't have CW included is that there is some special flagging added to the satellite stream, so I wouldn't expect to find that on the channels that you or I choose.


> Will you be able to start a PTAT program from the beginning before it finishes recording it?


Yes, you can start watching via the DVR menu as soon as it starts recording but, in answer to a related question I'm not going to search for, none of the boxes can watch PTAT live, just "almost live."


----------



## James Long

BobaBird said:


> I was told today that part of why we don't have CW included is that there is some special flagging added to the satellite stream, so I wouldn't expect to find that on the channels that you or I choose.


I can see the flags, and have been reporting their addition to channels for the past few months (in Uplink Activity). So far only "abc", "nbc", "cbs" and "fox" tags are added. There should be no technical reason not to be able to add a "cw" tag, but it would require the channel to be on the same transponder as the big four for each market and depending on if they are recording the whole transponder or just the streams needed for the big four it would take up more space on the hard drive.


----------



## P Smith

Finally, these new descriptor [0xA0...] coming to light. I think, the desc will be used for parsing [whole] mux, ie for separation big four.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Let's continue/keep this discussion in the Press Release thread from now on...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2937311#post2937311


----------

